# Fix n Go - update



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have had the mis fortune of a flat tyre. Fortunately the van was on a campsite and not on the roadside. There was a small screw in the tyre. 

If I had had a Fix n Go kit, does anyone know.....

1) Would I have to remove the screw from the tyre or not?

2) Can a tyre that has had the Fix n Go squirty stuff pumped into it, later be repaired? Or, is it a case that the "fixed" tyre is simply to get you to a garage and you then buy another? 

As it turns out, after a lot of searching around, a man came, jacked up the motorhome, took the wheel away and returned later with it repaired, but I am looking for info re the Fix n Go. 

Russell


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Try Boots the chemist.....erm no, that's wash n go 
:roll: 

Sorry can't help :?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I was told some you can and some you cant depending on manufacturer.

There is a thread on here somewhere with loads of points on it.

Johnny F


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The odds are the tyre will not be repairable. If the inside wall of the tyre is contaminated it certainly isn't repairable.
I carry a spare 'at any cost' (or inconvenience)! :wink:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Russell,

We have had Tyre Seal put in all our tyres, the idea is that if in your circumstances I would remove the screw and the liquid inside should follow the screw out and form a seal. I might have to put a little air in to replace any that has been lost but would be able to drive on it. 

The example I was given was of the motorcyclist who had it in his tyres when on a tour of Norway, when he got home he went to get his tyre changed and was told did he know he had had 7 punctures that had self sealed whilst away.

As for getting it repaired I'm of the old school that will not drive with tyres that have been repaired. Even though I have tyre seal (as no spare fitted) I would replace the tyre when the opportunity presented its self. I have attended to many accidents in the past where tyres have blown.

Ian


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Russell,

Me again, having looked at our fix and go it should do the same as tyre seal but after the event, (so they say)I am happier to know the liquid is already in place as the puncture occurs. How would I squirt fix and go after a blow-out that has left a large hole - no chance.

ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fix n Go*

Hello

I have spoken to numerous tyre dealers today.

Long story short, I had a puncture on the motorhome rear tyre yesterday. It is now repaired and all is well.

I asked the tyre places the following question.

"I had a puncture yesterday, caused by a small screw. I decided to get the tyre to the dealers for repair "by other means", but, had I used a Fix N Go kit, would the tyre have been repairable, just as it was, or would the Fin N Go have rendered the tyre useless."

All the dealers bar one said the tyre would not have been repairable and stated the best option was the one I took - ie taking the wheel to a dealer for repair.

One tyre dealer said it "might be repairable" but they would have needed to see the tyre.

All said that Fix n Go was ideal when "all else fails" and use as a "last resort".

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Fix n Go*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have spoken to numerous tyre dealers today.
> 
> ...


Thats why we have gone back to providing a spare! Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> If the inside wall of the tyre is contaminated it certainly isn't repairable. :wink:


Not always true I fear. 

Ultraseal (for example) is fully water soluble and can be easily washed out of a tyre so it can be repaired in the normal way. (I know because I tried it, and that's one of the reasons I decided to use Ultraseal!) 

I believe Fix 'N Go is one of the rubber solution types, and if so it clearly cannot be cleaned out sufficiently to allow for a repair.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Do you reckon it would work on this?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre*

Mmmmm

Not sure Olley, worth a try!

Russell


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Fix n Go*



SwiftGroup said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Peter,
Is there anyway you can retrofit a spare wheel to a 2008 Bessacarr E530?
Having just experience a puncture in the highlands of Scotland :evil:

Lonewolf.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Zebedee,
That's exactly what I said :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> Zebedee,
> That's exactly what I said :wink:


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

Imo the fix and go is a last resort, the mess it makes puts most tyre repairers off, #

if you have only a puncture in the tread, and sidewall is ok , both aa , and rac carry temporary plug kits , which are at no cost and dont stop a permanent repair

for me ,no spare is too much of a compromise,
soi have fitted the spare wheel winch [ fiat ] between the chassis in front of the rear axle on my x250 3500kg rapido,its to the nearside, the winch remote is mounted behind the gas locker , for easy access with wheelbrace,
i will post more info if needed


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Repeating myself again but when I had a blow out on the M5 just after the bridge at Bristol I stopped and got me fix and go out. Trouble was I had not got the "fix and go" but the "Buggered and Stop" model so I had to call out the AA. As I had an 8 inch gash in the tyre, had it worked, I would have been there for many years trying to pump my way out the mess.

The end remedy was AA carried me around Bristol looking for the tyre I needed but it was not a common one held in stock. A mich something tyre for m\homes. In the end I was advised I could buy an 8 or 80 ply tyre car of the same size for £60 which got me home where I had to have the correct tyre fitted which was I think £180.

Shortly after that I had my tyres sealed with gunk at Chelston. 

But bottom line for me is I do not want to have to change tyres as I don't like doing it so if the gunk gets me home I can take it from there. If its does not get me home then I hope Mr. AA comes out to rescue me although I think the AA and others will soon come to the conclusion that why should they pay for the oversights of m\home manufacturers all, (sorry - most) trying to penny pinch.

I think if I were to have a spare tyre fitted the only place it can go is where the bike rack is so I would have to lose the bikes.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Rio

What exactly do the RAC and AA carry? I was under the impression they could change a wheel etc (assuming there was one on board to change) or recovery the vehicle.

Russell


----------



## 117659 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

A spare wheel can be retro fitted at a dealership. Depending on the conversion and possible space on the chassis. You would need to order the wheel, tyre and bracket from the dealership.

With the 'fix and go' kit, the repair to the wheel will all depend on the size of the tear in the tyre. Small holes should be fine, if they are larger than a call out will probably be required. 

I do understand that Swift are ordering all their new vehicles with a full size spare wheel.

Spare wheels depend on the the motorhome convertor and if they are ordered, the spare wheel is a factory option.

If you require any further assistance, please feel free to contact us on our freephone number 00800 3428 0000 option 3


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

AVATAR

Can someone provide FIAT with an FIAT avatar, they may as well look pretty now that they are taking the trouble to post in here.


Says a happy satisfied 2003 Fiat customer. In fact our local garage who just did an MOT and timing belt commented on how strong the chassis was compared to some motorhomes he works on. It's now 5 years old ( we've had it a year ) 18,000 miles and looks like new underneath.

I have one grumble - I've removed and checked the unused spare once - it's not a job for the faint hearted. It's a great pity Burstner did not abandon the Fiat mounting and bring the spare nearer the rear.

And thank you Fiat for sponsoring Rossi.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> AVATAR
> Can someone provide FIAT with an FIAT avatar, they may as well look pretty now that they are taking the trouble to post in here.


Good idea Brian 

I'm on it.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Good idea Brian
> I'm on it.


Springing into action !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Springing into action !


Past tense required. :lol:

Done and sent via PM. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

